# Advice please



## Hobbler (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm a 30 year female who started having wierd symptoms for the past 3 months. Here are just a few....
-white hairs growing in my eyebrows and hair
-thinning hair
-major fatigue
-sensitive to cold
-nodule on throat
-tightness on throat like I have a something wrapped around my neck
-no motivation
-left side of my legs, fingers and arm go numb
I went to the emergency room because I was feeling like I was going to pass out. My throat was so tight and felt like someone had their hands around my neck. The right side of my head felt numb; foggy thinking (like I felt like I wasn't really there). They tested my TSH levels, which was 3.39. I had a thyroid scan. Doctor said my goiter was fine. After having that scan, my nodule went down a little with a bruise right below it. My throat is having those episodes atleast once a day. It seems to be taking over my life. If anyone has any advice, I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hobbler said:


> I'm a 30 year female who started having wierd symptoms for the past 3 months. Here are just a few....
> -white hairs growing in my eyebrows and hair
> -thinning hair
> -major fatigue
> ...


My first comment is Lord have mercy. How in the world can a goiter be fine?

AACE recommends that TSH range be 0.3 to 3.0 so according to that, you are on the hypothyroid side. Also, what kind of scan was this? Radioactive, ultra-sound?

Have you had any antibodies' tests run.

Here is what I recommend for starters.........

The lab tests listed are helpful when it comes to sorting things out.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab.

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I am wondering why you had a bruise from a thyroid scan? Do you have a regular doctor? It would be good to see him or her and get on top of this.

Goiter is only present when you "do" have thyroid disease going on. Therefore, one has to find out exactly what is going on so you can receive the proper medical intervention.

We will help you all we can from here. Sadly, you will have to do your own leg work and advocate for yourself.


----------



## Hobbler (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, my goiter is good and Doctor said I'm fine. I was stunned and mad when he said that. I had an thyroid uptake scan about 3 weeks ago and the bruise is still visible today, underneath nodule. I went in for an MRI, but awaiting the results. 
Current test that were done a couple of days ago are as follows:
-Glucose: 99 (70-105)
-K: 4.5 (3.5-5.1)
-NA+: 140 (136-145)
-CL-105 (98-107)
-CO2: 27 (20-30)
-Anion Gap: 12.5 (10-20)
-BUN: 13 (7-26)
-CREAT: .7 (.6-1.1)
-Albumin: 4.3 (3.5-5)
-CA+ Total: 908 (8.4-10.2)
-MG: 2.2 (1.7-2.3)
-Phosphorus: 4 ((2.3-4.7)
-GFR+calc: 104 (>60)
-Thyroid perxidase antibodies: 12 IU/ml (<35 IU/ml)
-C reactive prot: .10 (<.80 mg/dL)
-T3 free: 304 pg/dL (230-420)
-ANA screen: positive 
-ANA titer: High at 1:40 dilution
-Nuclear AB Patt: speckled High
-TSH sensitive: 1.14 (.35-4.94)
-FT4: 1.11 (0.70-1.48)
The doc. said its ok if ANA is positive, but I disagree. He is referring me out to an allergist and internal medicine. I've been at this thing for three months w/ him, he keeps calling it anxiety and panic attacks but I have a nodule sticking out of my neck that is very sensitive.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hobbler said:


> Yes, my goiter is good and Doctor said I'm fine. I was stunned and mad when he said that. I had an thyroid uptake scan about 3 weeks ago and the bruise is still visible today, underneath nodule. I went in for an MRI, but awaiting the results.
> Current test that were done a couple of days ago are as follows:
> -Glucose: 99 (70-105)
> -K: 4.5 (3.5-5.1)
> ...


Honey bunny..........what is this CA+ Total?? Is this the same thing? Also known as: CA 125 tumor marker.

There are a whole bunch of CA labs. And they are all for cancer. Your doctor has not commented on the high titer of CA @ 908???? He thinks this is fine also??? OMG!

Here is where you can look up the CA labs............

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ca125/test.html

Just put CA+ in the search engine and they all will turn up.

ANA means something is afoot and further testing should be done.

Please read all this stuff carefully; here is ANA............
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/test.html

Here's your Nuclear AB: Speckled Patt
http://www.labtestsonline.org/searc...Patt:+speckled&search_btn.x=36&search_btn.y=8

Good God; this doctor thinks you are fine?? I am seriously very very worried about you and for you.

Now that you have this lab site; perhaps you can continue to look up the rest of your labs..

And, if you don't mind, I am going to give you my opinion. "How fast can your feet move?" This guy is too scarey to the enth degree. Please, take this labs to another doctor who really has a bonifide degree in medicine.

Also, please let me know (all of us), this is a travesty. Truly!

And by the way, what were the results of the radioactive uptake scan? Do you know?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hobbler said:


> Yes, my goiter is good and Doctor said I'm fine. I was stunned and mad when he said that. I had an thyroid uptake scan about 3 weeks ago and the bruise is still visible today, underneath nodule. I went in for an MRI, but awaiting the results.
> Current test that were done a couple of days ago are as follows:
> -Glucose: 99 (70-105)
> -K: 4.5 (3.5-5.1)
> ...


Here is your GFR; that stood like a sore thumb also.
http://www.kidney.org/kidneydisease/ckd/knowGFR.cfm

By the way, do you have any skin problems. Any sores on mucous membranes like nasally or on your scalp................anywhere?


----------

